# Spec V problems



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i have notice that my alternator is acting really funny and i am sure that the damn thing is going out but i thought i would ask everyone to see what they think, well when the car is running and you rev it up i makes a wining noise that gets louder at higher rpm's and then when the engine is decreasing you can here the noise go down as well it almost sounds like my car has a turbo, ha ha (i wish) well the the other thing is when i turn the car off it makes 2 tapping sounds that are very silent that you would have to be under the hood to hear them i really hope someone has some insight i could really use the help. I guess i can wait for it to go out and then just replace it, but then i could be stuck on the side of the road


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the tapping sounds are normal....as for the whining, is it just your belts???


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i am really not sure if it is the belts but the sound really seems like it is coming from the alternator. would the belts make a wining sound


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

it really almost sounds like i have a damn turbo, it sounds crazy and i am just concerned in it leaving me on the side of the road.
what is the normal life of an alternator


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

alternator should last a long, long time.

I think it might just be loose belts. If it was the alternator, you'd have fluctuations in power of the stereo, headlights, etc.


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i see what your saying and i dont believe i am experiencing any of that but i have had the unorthodox pulley put on by a shop i guess that could be causing that he could of done something wrong, but i really dont know, i guess i will start there thanks for your help i was worried i was going to have to replace it


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

whining sounds are usually loose belts...it happened to my maxima


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i hope it is the belt but i dont really know, i just heard a sound and it really sounded as if it were coming from the alternator, would it not be safe to drive, i have heard loose belt sounds before and this really doesnt sound like one but it may be it really isnt a squeek it is a wining i just have to get it checked.


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

tekmode how is the weather up there i guess i am going to have to find somewhere else to see how my nitrous works because it rains here everyday, yesterday we were all set to go to the track and i got off work got home changed and walked out side and it seemed a hurricane was blowing in, life sucks on the coast


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

cgoflerguy said:


> *tekmode how is the weather up there i guess i am going to have to find somewhere else to see how my nitrous works because it rains here everyday, yesterday we were all set to go to the track and i got off work got home changed and walked out side and it seemed a hurricane was blowing in, life sucks on the coast *


the weather here is good. It's just so daym HOT


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

hot is bad


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

ok i have one more problem, one thing starts then another. My blinker on my dash started blinking really fast and it wont stop it almost seems as if it is on all the time, if you look at the lights on the outside they are blinking really fast could this be a short or something


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

cgoflerguy said:


> *ok i have one more problem, one thing starts then another. My blinker on my dash started blinking really fast and it wont stop it almost seems as if it is on all the time, if you look at the lights on the outside they are blinking really fast could this be a short or something *


take your car charger out and see if that fixes it.....


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

thanx


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I have the whining too, it honestly sounds like a mini supercharger under the hood. Anyway I only hear it every once in a while, and only when I'm in 1st accelerating at about half throttle (anything other than 1st and the wind/road noise drowns it out, any more than half throttle and the intake drowns it out). I don't really pay any attention to it, it only does it when my a/c is on so maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

my only concerne is that it sounds like it is coming from the alternator and i really dont want to be stuck somewhere because that damn thing goes out i will try and get it checked today i will keep you posted, if we both have the noise im sure some others do too.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

My friend has a spec v and has been exsperiencing the same whining of the belts are you have, he took it into the dealership today and they said the water pump was failing. Has anyone else had this problem? Besides the exhaust issue with the 2.5, is there any other recalls that are to be announced or have been?


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

They said the water pump was failing, that really sucks, i need to go and get it checked


----------

